# Actuator on Gator plow finally complete for now PICS



## 97S104x4 (Dec 31, 2009)

well today i finally finished welding and wiring up the the angle actuator on the gator plow 
here are the pics sorry they kinda suck


----------



## 97S104x4 (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

Looks good...

Beats the hell out of doing it manually


----------



## matstang (Dec 17, 2009)

Looking good. One of my best mods to my plow setup was the addition of the power pivot! You'll love it


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

What the spec of the actuator you used


----------



## 97S104x4 (Dec 31, 2009)

total length with piston fully compressed is 14", stroke is 6"


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

97S104x4;1387824 said:


> total length with piston fully compressed is 14", stroke is 6"


Whats the up and down one
Im trying to learn about actuators for a project


----------



## 97S104x4 (Dec 31, 2009)

the up and down actuator was the one that came with the gator plow package, i dont really know what its total measurement is or even what the stroke is, i would say the stroke isnt more than 10" for the up and down


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Looks like a nice fit and option to me.

good luck with it for this year's plow season

sublime out.


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

where did you get the actuator?


----------



## 97S104x4 (Dec 31, 2009)

Actuator and full wiring harness came from johnny products


----------

